# Newest stripping hints



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As I mentioned in the product rates thread, I set a new land speed record for stripping today. 375 sq ft room in less than four hours. It was a Manuel Canovas paper backed vinyl on a liner.

I think there were many contributing factors. The wall had been primmed well (not by me). Four years ago I applied my favorite wall prep - Swing Wallpaper Prep Coat. I cross lined with Cavaliers Heavy Duty wall liner (www.wallliner.com). Paste was my typical Roman mix 2 parts 838, 1 part 800. I'm not in a habit of OVER pasting.

As to the task, hopefully you can pick up a tip or two.

The vinyl was the type whose facing could be pulled off it's backing dry. And like most "strippable" vinyls, it pulled more readily in one direction than others. This one liked from the bottom right corner up to the top. I found that a quick misting especially of the seams and the ceiling and base trim, allowed those areas to release a little quicker. Once I got the whole strip started at the bottom, I rolled it up so the pulling tension was spread even across the width of the strip. This prevented the hateful shredding that oft occurs. 

Stripping solution was HOT water, Safe and Simple, and about four ounces of some earth friendly laundry soap the HO had. All in my 3 gallon pump garden sprayer - hooked up to my electric Black and Decker "Air Station". Pressure at around 32 psi.

After vinyl coating was pulled off, I MISTED the walls to prevent over soaking the carpet (that was well dropped). The walls were kept WET making sure both the paper's backing and the liner became well saturated. 

Allowing approx an hour for the solution to do ITS work, the paper EASILY pulled off in large sheets. After each 20" to 40" section was off the wall, I misted the residual paste, quickly scrubbed with a grill scrub, and rinsed and dried with a NEW miftie. VOILA, clean wall.

After each section was clean, I misted the the areas still unstripped, and repeated the process of pulling and rinsing. 

I don't know if there was any one step that made this so easy or if it was everything together. But I was sure surprised how quick it took.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Nothing better than when a plan comes together. Especially when it comes to stripping.




Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

How did you get your compressor hooked to your pump sprayer?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hines Painting said:


> How did you get your compressor hooked to your pump sprayer?


Attached a tire pressure valve. Takes about ten minutes. This is my old Chapin sprayer that finally rusted out. My new plastic Gilmore is set up exactly the same









Also retrofitted a 20 foot hose on it.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Sweet! So the tire valve installs without needing tools on the inside? Just hold it in place with your hand?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hines Painting said:


> Sweet! So the tire valve installs without needing tools on the inside? Just hold it in place with your hand?


With my memory, I can't exactly remember how I did it. Which means it wasn't difficult. But yah, you can't get a tool inside. Drilled the hole, put the rubber seal/grommet on the stem, stuck the stem through the hole from the inside, and tightened the nut on the outside. A no brainer.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Awesome, I was thinking of buying a pump in a box, but this seems much cheaper. 

Thanks Bill!


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Good timing Arch, I'll be having some rooms to strip in a week or 2, so I am interested in trying the Safe and Simple. Does it work significantly better than DIF ?

Is Mifties a brand name for a microfibre hand towel?


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

This is a small strip job we are currently working on. The top layer of paper was being a little  to get off so we had to paper tiger it, wet it with dif solution, and then put static cling plastic to lock in the moisture. The strip job before this the paper pulled right off, backing and all.. go figure. I definitely want to try hooking the compressor up to the garden sprayer. never would have thought of that.. :notworthy:

p.s. the carpet is gonna be pulled and replaced with tile, which is why i dont have it covered.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

When I encounter a top layer that does not come off easy, I scuff with a orbital sander. It's faster than the paper tiger.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

David's Painting said:


> When I encounter a top layer that does not come off easy, I scuff with a orbital sander. It's faster than the paper tiger.


That's a great idea, 120 grit?


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

That's pretty cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

mattpaints82 said:


> That's a great idea, 120 grit?



I use more like 40 grit. The idea is for the grit to tear holes in the surface of the paper so water can penetrate, just like the paper tiger does but faster. With finer grit paper, the grits aren't large enough to tear holes. A quick once over and the paper is scored nicely.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yup learned that trick from Bill and quietly thank him every time I don't have to use a paper tiger.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> I use more like 40 grit. The idea is for the grit to tear holes in the surface of the paper so water can penetrate, just like the paper tiger does but faster. With finer grit paper, the grits aren't large enough to tear holes. A quick once over and the paper is scored nicely.


That makes sense, I'll be trying this tomorrow. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

paintball head said:


> Good timing Arch, I'll be having some rooms to strip in a week or 2, so I am interested in trying the Safe and Simple. Does it work significantly better than DIF ?
> 
> Is Mifties a brand name for a microfibre hand towel?




Doesn't matter, if used right DIF works great.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

paintball head said:


> Doesn't matter, if used right DIF works great.


Diff is toxic, S&S is not:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Miftie is NOT a brand name, it's a named coined here in the Boston area for all MIcroFIberTowels. The brand I like the best is Eurow










16" x 16". I believe one can get them on Amazon now. I found them at Costco a number of years ago.


The coarsest grit paper is the best. I now buy 36grit in 4" wide belts (for belt sanders) and cut them to fit my orbital pad sander. I can't find sheets of regular 36 grit anymore. 

Safe and Simple is the best all around stripper there is. Although DIF may work almost as well, you will notice the directions say to use a respirator. S&S is non-toxic. I tested Piranha once and found it promising, but have not put it through a battery of situations. 

And I always am discovering additional solutions to mix in - like vinegar or laundry soap or whatever I think could add a little umph for the particular job. And as you prolly all know, hot water DOES make a difference. 

If you retrofit your sprayer, then FIRST thing to do is put a 20 foot hose from tank to wand. That is the single most labor saving alteration you can do.


----------



## Twpaint (Jul 10, 2014)

I will be definitely giving the sander a try for my next removal. Great idea, thanks!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Twpaint said:


> I will be definitely giving the sander a try for my next removal. Great idea, thanks!


Now remember, as I forgot to inform a remodeler last week, some vinyls will dry strip off their backing paper. If that can be done, it's a LOT quicker than busting through the surface with a sander.

And once the vinyl is off, stripping the paper backing is almost fun.


----------

